# THE VALLY VERSES BAKERSFIELD AND ANYONE ELSE .



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

the vally wants some BAKERSFIELD 

BIG JOHN HOW HIGH HYDRUALICS calling out ALBERT form HYDRUALIC CONNECTION an BIG JOHN SAYS DONT BE A LITTLE BITCH :0 

CHINA MAN calling out JUANITO in the monte MONSTERS INC. 
from what i heard they want to know if JAUNS ground man has his own car :0 
CHINA MAN ALSO WANTS SOME OF BULLET :0 

AND JOEY OF JOEY'S HYDRAULICS WANTS ANY ONE D.P. S. or RADICAL JUST BRING IT 



PEPBOYS PARKING LOT ON VAN NUYS AND RASCO BLVD. IN
PANNORAMMA THIS SAT 4/5/2005 THEY SAY LETS SEE WHOS 
KING OF CALIE

this is a bull shit post


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 dam he callin out names??? wut time is this suppose to pop off?


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

DONT KNOW YET THEY JUST TOLD ME LET EVERY ONE HERE IN BAKERSFIELD KNOW THEY WANT TO SEE WHAT WE GOT . I JUST KNOW ITS GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME WITH THE HEAT BETWEEN BIG JOHN AND ALBERT FROM WHAT I SEEN AT THE NEW YEARS HOP OFF AND JAUN JUST BEAT CHINA MAN 4 KING OF THE STREETS IN OXNARD LAST WEEKEND . JOEY JUST READY HE GOT SOME SURPRISES UP HIS SLEVE. ILL POST THE TIME LATER  :biggrin: GET READY TRUUCHA AND HOG IT WILL BE GOING DOWN


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

lets hop people bring your cars lets hop :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 28 2005, 09:29 AM
> *lets hop people bring your cars lets hop :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2917589[/snapback]​*


 :0 you calling me out jojo???? :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

anyone that whats to hop :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 28 2005, 12:33 AM
> *the vally wants some  BAKERSFIELD
> 
> BIG JOHN HOW HIGH HYDRUALICS calling out ALBERT form HYDRUALIC  CONNECTION an BIG JOHN SAYS DONT BE A LITTLE BITCH :0
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 28 2005, 09:29 AM
> *lets hop people bring your cars lets hop :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2917589[/snapback]​*


JOEY WHO THE FUCK IS THIS FOOL CALLIN MY NAME. HE CANT EVEN SPELL" VALLEY"TALKIN ALL THAT SHIT HE BETTER HAVE A CAR. IF BAKERSFIELD WANTS TO HOPP THE 818 ALL THEY GOT TO DO IS SAYSO  MAJESTICS 818]


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

did you guys get the okay to hop there or is it pull up and swang?


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 28 2005, 12:05 PM
> *did you guys get the okay to hop there or is it pull up and swang?
> [snapback]2918286[/snapback]​*


pull up and swang your car and get hop on buy the big 818


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

this saturday isnt the 5th?????????????????????


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm gonna go, be lookin for MR. President...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> the vally wants some  BAKERSFIELD
> 
> BIG JOHN HOW HIGH HYDRUALICS calling out ALBERT form HYDRUALIC  CONNECTION an BIG JOHN SAYS DONT BE A LITTLE BITCH :0
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Mar 28 2005, 12:33 PM
> *I'm gonna go, be lookin for MR. President...
> [snapback]2918421[/snapback]​*


hop your car :cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Mar 28 2005, 01:33 PM
> *I'm gonna go, be lookin for MR. President...
> [snapback]2918421[/snapback]​*



wut up lito you gonna bring your punk ass brother ray j/p tell that foo if he still drink orange juice with his cheerios haaa


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn those are almost fighting words...
Why don't you guys save the talk for king of the streets in san jo


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

LET'S HOP SMILEY!!!!!!!!!!! 760 VS. 818!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

ok imma go hehehe

It'll be nice seeing Big John, Big Joey again... they keep forgetting about me  hehehe


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 28 2005, 01:14 PM
> *ok imma go hehehe
> 
> It'll be nice seeing Big John, Big Joey again... they keep forgetting about me  hehehe
> [snapback]2918623[/snapback]​*


nacho come down and stop filling sorry for your self hehe call if your going to cry :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: tell your brother to hop his car allready bring out from the cave :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 28 2005, 01:42 PM
> *hop your car  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2918464[/snapback]​*



20,000 more miles and I will, I'm waiting for the warranty to be up before I lift it....


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 28 2005, 01:54 PM
> *wut up lito you gonna bring your punk ass brother ray j/p tell that foo if he still drink orange juice with his cheerios haaa
> [snapback]2918526[/snapback]​*



LOL, ya. I'll take him down their with me.......... see ya this weekend..


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Mar 28 2005, 12:32 PM
> *this saturday isnt the 5th?????????????????????
> [snapback]2918417[/snapback]​*


your right this sat. is the 2nd


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)




----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 28 2005, 11:43 AM
> *JOEY WHO THE FUCK IS THIS FOOL CALLIN MY NAME. HE CANT EVEN SPELL" VALLEY"TALKIN ALL THAT SHIT HE BETTER HAVE A CAR. IF BAKERSFIELD WANTS TO HOPP THE 818 ALL THEY GOT TO DO IS SAYSO  MAJESTICS 818]
> [snapback]2918177[/snapback]​*



I was just doing a homie a favor by posting valley verse bakersfield to get every one there but you want to talk shit then coo lets do it ill get to work on my shit right now hope you do better there then in oxnard a loss is a loss but i guess
your still butt hurt from that. sorry for hurting your touchie feelings and posting your name to hop well take it off the list do you fell better know :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 28 2005, 12:42 PM
> *hop your car  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2918464[/snapback]​*


HEY JOE SNAPS SINCE YOUR HOMIES FROM BAKERSFIELD WANNA GET BROKE OFF, AFTER IM DONE WITH THEM I'LL BREAK YOU OFF, SINGLE PUMP-12 BATTERIES-WITH SHOCKS AND OF COURSE 13s "818 STYLE" WITH A DRIVESHAFT FOR THE CRYBABY BITCHES


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

sorry and the hop is the 2nd of apirl


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

CHINA MAN,WHATS CRACKIN LOC?!Nice Meeting you yesterday Homie.
So you gonna break these ****** off?


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 28 2005, 04:49 PM
> *I was just doing a homie a favor by posting valley verse bakersfield to get every one there but you want to talk shit then coo lets do it  ill get to work on my shit right now hope you do better there then in oxnard a loss is a loss but i guess
> your still butt hurt from that.  sorry for hurting your touchie feelings and posting your name to hop well take it off the list  do you fell better know :biggrin:
> [snapback]2919937[/snapback]​*


LIKE I SAID , A LOSS IS A LOSS& I GOT MORE WINS THAN LOSSES,I'LL TAKE THAT .NEXT TIME GET YOUR INFO STRAIGHT BEFOERE YOU RUN MY NAME,ANDTHE ONLY REASON BAKERSQUARES GOT A NAME IS GUIDO MOVED OUT THERE WITH A HOT CAR FROM THE 805, FACT!!! AND BIG JOHN & HAAS HAD TO BUILD A CAR FOR YOU FOOLS, KEY STATEMENT BIG JOHN & HAAS BUILT A CAR, DO YOUR HOMEWORK KID


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 28 2005, 05:03 PM
> *CHINA MAN,WHATS CRACKIN LOC?!Nice Meeting you yesterday Homie.
> So you gonna break these ****** off?
> [snapback]2920030[/snapback]​*


WEST-UP HOMIE, MAN THESE FOOLS GOT 2 HOT CARS. 1 CIRCUS CAR THAT BIG JOHN & HAAS BUILT AND A M.C. THAT WAS BUILT IN OXNARD. THE HOMIE GUIDO GOTS THE M.C. WORKIN, WITH A V8, SINGLE PUMP BUT YOU KNOW I TOOK A LOSS LAST WEEK AND OUT OF LEFTFIELD SOME FOOL GOT ME CALLIN FOOLS OUT AND NOBODY TOLD ME. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 28 2005, 06:16 PM
> *WEST-UP HOMIE, MAN THESE FOOLS GOT 2 HOT CARS. 1 CIRCUS CAR THAT BIG JOHN & HAAS BUILT AND A M.C. THAT WAS BUILT IN OXNARD. THE HOMIE GUIDO GOTS THE M.C. WORKIN, WITH A V8, SINGLE PUMP BUT YOU KNOW I TOOK A LOSS LAST WEEK AND OUT OF LEFTFIELD SOME FOOL GOT ME CALLIN FOOLS OUT AND NOBODY TOLD ME.  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2920105[/snapback]​*


someone always tryin to instigate.


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 28 2005, 05:08 PM
> *LIKE I SAID , A LOSS IS A LOSS& I GOT MORE WINS THAN LOSSES,I'LL TAKE THAT .NEXT TIME GET YOUR INFO STRAIGHT BEFOERE YOU RUN MY NAME,ANDTHE ONLY REASON BAKERSQUARES GOT A NAME IS GUIDO MOVED OUT THERE WITH A HOT CAR FROM THE 805, FACT!!! AND BIG JOHN & HAAS HAD TO BUILD A CAR FOR YOU FOOLS, KEY STATEMENT BIG JOHN & HAAS BUILT A CAR, DO YOUR HOMEWORK KID
> [snapback]2920075[/snapback]​*


know fucken shit sherlock i know all that shit i was there at the new years hop guido did move down here he has the hotest car out here but not the only hopper here dont get it wronge we have other pepole like john who built cars for showtime
and kyle who has talent albert did have john built the regal armen had the regal buit not albert and you already know guido aint going you talked to him and i talked to him today he siad he wasnt going he has other thing he has to do and i dont dissrespect pepole i dont know or towns :angry: i dont know about i got more respect then that  and i wont diss the 818 i got friends and family there so what homework done A+


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 28 2005, 05:16 PM
> *WEST-UP HOMIE, MAN THESE FOOLS GOT 2 HOT CARS. 1 CIRCUS CAR THAT BIG JOHN & HAAS BUILT AND A M.C. THAT WAS BUILT IN OXNARD. THE HOMIE GUIDO GOTS THE M.C. WORKIN, WITH A V8, SINGLE PUMP BUT YOU KNOW I TOOK A LOSS LAST WEEK AND OUT OF LEFTFIELD SOME FOOL GOT ME CALLIN FOOLS OUT AND NOBODY TOLD ME.  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2920105[/snapback]​*


sorry homie I thought you wanted a rematch from what i heard


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

and the regal was took off the frame ande the suspension was redone by albert know but you probly already know that since you know it all about BAKERSFIELD


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

damnnn.I HAVE TO WORK ON WEEKENDS..BUT FROM SOUND OF IT..BETTER TO STAY AT HOME THEN TO GET INVOLVED IN NAME CALLIN AND TOWN BASHIN..DAMNN..LOWRIDIN IS LOWRIDIN..NO HATING NECESSARY..BAKERSFIELD..HAS LOTS OF RIDERS...LOWRIDERS...AND MUCH MORE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 28 2005, 06:32 PM
> *sorry homie I thought you wanted a rematch  from what i heard
> [snapback]2920168[/snapback]​*


hold on there homie they did not win in oxnard hogg just gave it to him i was there regal beat him evry one knew jp won homie


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Mar 28 2005, 06:12 PM
> *damnnn.I HAVE TO WORK ON WEEKENDS..BUT FROM SOUND OF IT..BETTER TO STAY AT HOME THEN TO GET INVOLVED IN NAME CALLIN AND TOWN BASHIN..DAMNN..LOWRIDIN IS LOWRIDIN..NO HATING NECESSARY..BAKERSFIELD..HAS LOTS OF RIDERS...LOWRIDERS...AND MUCH MORE
> [snapback]2920340[/snapback]​*


thank u dog i dont know what his problem is but what ever fuck it


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 28 2005, 12:49 AM
> *DONT KNOW YET THEY JUST TOLD ME LET EVERY ONE HERE IN BAKERSFIELD KNOW THEY WANT TO SEE WHAT WE GOT . I JUST KNOW ITS GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME WITH THE HEAT BETWEEN BIG JOHN AND ALBERT FROM WHAT I SEEN AT THE NEW YEARS HOP OFF AND JAUN JUST BEAT CHINA MAN 4 KING OF THE STREETS IN OXNARD LAST WEEKEND . JOEY JUST READY  HE GOT SOME SURPRISES UP HIS SLEVE. ILL POST THE TIME LATER   :biggrin: GET READY TRUUCHA AND HOG IT WILL BE GOING DOWN
> [snapback]2916539[/snapback]​*


FIRST OF ALL THAT WAS MY WHITE REGAL WITH CHINA MAN ON THE SWITCH. AND IF I REMEMBER RIGHT THE REGAL WAS BUMPER CHECKIN ALL OVER THE MONTE CARLO NOT TO MENTION THE FACT THAT THE REGAL DID MORE ON THE RULER THAN THE MONTE CARLO BUT THE CROWD SAID IT WAS A TIE BUT I SAID GO AHEAD AND TAKE THAT CROWN HOMIE BECAUSE I ALREADY HAVE ONE AND YOU DONT SO YOU CAN GO AHEAD AN ROLL WITH THAT CROWN. BUT IF BAKERSFIELD THINKS THEY WON THAT HOP THEY ARE CRAZY! WHERE WERE YOU GUYS YESTERDAY IN VISALIA? NOW ONE CAME TO GET BROKE OFF SO WE CAN DO IT AGAIN FOR THAT CROWN THAT BAKERSFIELD SAYS THEY WON. IF BAKERSFIELD IS SO SURE THEY WON BRING THE CROWN AND PUT IT UP FOR A REMATCH ON SATURDAY AT PEPBOYS! AND SINCE BAKERSFIELD IS TRYING TO BRAG WITH NO BRAGGIN RIGHTS I AM CALLING OUT THE MONTE CARLO FOR A REMATCH FOR KING OF THE STREETS! AND IF YOU DONT KNOW WHO THIS IS, THIS IS JP 805 LEAP CAR CLUB ALSO DOWN WITH THE HOW HIGH TEAM!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 28 2005, 01:52 PM
> *nacho come down and stop filling sorry for your self hehe call if your going to cry :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  tell your brother to hop his car allready bring out from the cave :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2918786[/snapback]​*





chingado, thanks for the hello hahaha...

Imma call out all of you with my brand new HONDA CIVIC HOPPER!!! hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Mar 28 2005, 07:40 PM
> *FIRST OF ALL THAT WAS MY WHITE REGAL WITH CHINA MAN ON THE SWITCH. AND IF I REMEMBER RIGHT THE REGAL WAS BUMPER CHECKIN ALL OVER THE MONTE CARLO NOT TO MENTION THE FACT THAT THE REGAL DID MORE ON THE RULER THAN THE MONTE CARLO BUT THE CROWD SAID IT WAS A TIE BUT I SAID GO AHEAD AND TAKE THAT CROWN HOMIE BECAUSE I ALREADY HAVE ONE AND YOU DONT SO YOU CAN GO AHEAD AN ROLL WITH THAT CROWN. BUT IF BAKERSFIELD THINKS THEY WON THAT HOP THEY ARE CRAZY! WHERE WERE YOU GUYS YESTERDAY IN VISALIA? NOW ONE CAME TO GET BROKE OFF SO WE CAN DO IT AGAIN FOR THAT CROWN THAT BAKERSFIELD SAYS THEY WON. IF BAKERSFIELD IS SO SURE THEY WON BRING THE CROWN AND PUT IT UP FOR A REMATCH ON SATURDAY AT PEPBOYS! AND SINCE BAKERSFIELD IS TRYING TO BRAG WITH NO BRAGGIN RIGHTS I AM CALLING OUT THE MONTE CARLO FOR A REMATCH FOR KING OF THE STREETS! AND IF YOU DONT KNOW WHO THIS IS, THIS IS JP 805 LEAP CAR CLUB ALSO DOWN WITH THE HOW HIGH TEAM!
> [snapback]2920483[/snapback]​*


damn homie finnaly you spoke shit i knew you won but shit speak up


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2005, 06:39 PM
> *hold  on there homie they did not win in oxnard hogg just gave it to him i was there regal beat him evry one knew jp won homie
> [snapback]2920472[/snapback]​*


if that what happend ill talk to guido hell most likly hand him the damn crown and say fuck it but i heard different and i wont say know more names cause pepole get hurt to fast so fuck it it's not about guido anyways ill watch the video agian when it comes out


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 28 2005, 07:47 PM
> *if that what happend ill talk to guido hell most likly hand him the damn crown and say fuck it but i heard different and i wont say know more names cause pepole get hurt to fast so fuck it it's not about guido anyways ill watch the video agian when it comes out
> [snapback]2920528[/snapback]​*


yes make sure you watch it cause jp won


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2005, 07:48 PM
> *yes make sure you watch it cause jp won
> [snapback]2920536[/snapback]​*


see jp thats what you get for being a nice guy i told you dont hand him the crown


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Mar 28 2005, 06:40 PM
> *FIRST OF ALL THAT WAS MY WHITE REGAL WITH CHINA MAN ON THE SWITCH. AND IF I REMEMBER RIGHT THE REGAL WAS BUMPER CHECKIN ALL OVER THE MONTE CARLO NOT TO MENTION THE FACT THAT THE REGAL DID MORE ON THE RULER THAN THE MONTE CARLO BUT THE CROWD SAID IT WAS A TIE BUT I SAID GO AHEAD AND TAKE THAT CROWN HOMIE BECAUSE I ALREADY HAVE ONE AND YOU DONT SO YOU CAN GO AHEAD AN ROLL WITH THAT CROWN. BUT IF BAKERSFIELD THINKS THEY WON THAT HOP THEY ARE CRAZY! WHERE WERE YOU GUYS YESTERDAY IN VISALIA? NOW ONE CAME TO GET BROKE OFF SO WE CAN DO IT AGAIN FOR THAT CROWN THAT BAKERSFIELD SAYS THEY WON. IF BAKERSFIELD IS SO SURE THEY WON BRING THE CROWN AND PUT IT UP FOR A REMATCH ON SATURDAY AT PEPBOYS! AND SINCE BAKERSFIELD IS TRYING TO BRAG WITH NO BRAGGIN RIGHTS I AM CALLING OUT THE MONTE CARLO FOR A REMATCH FOR KING OF THE STREETS! AND IF YOU DONT KNOW WHO THIS IS, THIS IS JP 805 LEAP CAR CLUB ALSO DOWN WITH THE HOW HIGH TEAM!
> [snapback]2920483[/snapback]​*


like i siad fuck it guido has nothing to do with this i told the man sorry but what ever aint know one here braggin about shit who realy fucken cares just for curiousity what is your car marked at


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2005, 06:49 PM
> *see jp thats what you get for being a nice guy i told you dont hand him  the crown
> [snapback]2920543[/snapback]​*


I KNOW HOMIE NOW THEY THINK THEY REALLY WON


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 28 2005, 06:54 PM
> *like i siad fuck it guido has nothing to do with this i told the man sorry but what ever aint know one here braggin  about shit who realy fucken cares just for curiousity what is your car marked at
> [snapback]2920579[/snapback]​*


BACK BUMPER!!!


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 28 2005, 04:54 PM
> *HEY JOE SNAPS SINCE YOUR HOMIES FROM BAKERSFIELD WANNA GET BROKE OFF, AFTER IM DONE WITH THEM I'LL BREAK YOU OFF, SINGLE PUMP-12 BATTERIES-WITH SHOCKS AND OF COURSE 13s "818 STYLE" WITH A DRIVESHAFT FOR THE CRYBABY BITCHES
> [snapback]2919973[/snapback]​*



ok china its going down me and you this sat. single pumps with shock 18 inch cylinders in the back 8 batters to pumps with driveshaft on 13s 155-80-13 valle style so lets take out the cry baby first then we hop ok homie let me know :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Mar 28 2005, 07:16 PM
> *BACK BUMPER!!!
> [snapback]2920678[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 28 2005, 08:27 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2921001[/snapback]​*


Damm I read the word (Valley) and my pc started smokin.
I might be in the audiance watching the gladiaters..........


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 28 2005, 07:18 PM
> *ok china its going down me and you this sat. single pumps with shock 18 inch cylinders in the back 8 batters to pumps with driveshaft on 13s 155-80-13  valle style so lets take out the cry baby first then we hop ok homie let me know :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2920921[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Mar 28 2005, 07:16 PM
> *<span style='color:blue'>I SECOND THAT!!!*


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Mar 28 2005, 06:12 PM
> *damnnn.I HAVE TO WORK ON WEEKENDS..BUT FROM SOUND OF IT..BETTER TO STAY AT HOME THEN TO GET INVOLVED IN NAME CALLIN AND TOWN BASHIN..DAMNN..LOWRIDIN IS LOWRIDIN..NO HATING NECESSARY..BAKERSFIELD..HAS LOTS OF RIDERS...LOWRIDERS...AND MUCH MORE
> [snapback]2920340[/snapback]​*


HEY HOMIE AINT NOBODY TRIPIN WE JUST SPEAKIN OUR SIDES, AINT NO HATIN, BUT FUCK IT WHERE YOUR CAR :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 28 2005, 09:02 PM
> *HEY HOMIE AINT NOBODY TRIPIN WE JUST SPEAKIN OUR SIDES, AINT NO HATIN, BUT FUCK IT WHERE YOUR CAR :biggrin:
> [snapback]2921202[/snapback]​*


he he need to see some hopping this sat.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 28 2005, 09:13 PM
> *he he need to see some hopping this sat.
> [snapback]2921282[/snapback]​*


SHUT UP FOOL,BUMPER CHECKIN ON YOU WITH 5 BATTERIES AND #4 FENNERSTONE ,SUCKA


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 28 2005, 10:31 PM
> *SHUT UP FOOL,BUMPER CHECKIN ON YOU WITH 5 BATTERIES AND #4 FENNERSTONE ,SUCKA
> [snapback]2921373[/snapback]​*


shut up fool you ain`t even got a car you call that gremlin a car


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 28 2005, 09:31 PM
> *SHUT UP FOOL,BUMPER CHECKIN ON YOU WITH 5 BATTERIES AND #4 FENNERSTONE ,SUCKA
> [snapback]2921373[/snapback]​*


fuck it homie 2 batter 1 pump and a lot weight in the back bumper :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 28 2005, 10:40 PM
> *fuck it  homie 2 batter  1 pump and a lot weight in the back bumper :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> [snapback]2921411[/snapback]​*


WHEN THE FUCK YOU GONNA PICK UP MY A-ARMS FUCK MAN I NEED TO GET THIS SHIT DONE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2005, 10:43 PM
> *WHEN THE FUCK YOU GONNA PICK UP MY A-ARMS FUCK MAN I NEED TO GET THIS SHIT DONE
> [snapback]2921419[/snapback]​*


WHO THE FUCK IS CHINA-MAN ARE YOU CHINESE MAN CAUSE I HAVE COUSINS THAT ARE CHINESE


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 28 2005, 09:40 PM
> *fuck it  homie 2 batter  1 pump and a lot weight in the back bumper :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> [snapback]2921411[/snapback]​*


FOOL THAT AINT NOTHIN NEW, ALL YOUR CARS ARE LIKE THAT . YOU GO OVER SPEED BUMPS AND HIT THE BACKBUMPER. HEY SOMEBODY TELL BULLET 818 GET AT ME


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 28 2005, 10:45 PM
> *FOOL THAT AINT NOTHIN NEW, ALL YOUR CARS ARE LIKE THAT . YOU GO OVER SPEED BUMPS AND HIT THE BACKBUMPER. HEY SOMEBODY TELL BULLET 818 GET AT ME
> [snapback]2921424[/snapback]​*



:buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 28 2005, 09:45 PM
> *FOOL THAT AINT NOTHIN NEW, ALL YOUR CARS ARE LIKE THAT . YOU GO OVER SPEED BUMPS AND HIT THE BACKBUMPER. HEY SOMEBODY TELL BULLET 818 GET AT ME
> [snapback]2921424[/snapback]​*



fuck it i like weight so that the moters dont go to work so hard becuce i dont got money to pay over time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2005, 09:44 PM
> *WHO THE FUCK IS CHINA-MAN ARE YOU CHINESE  MAN CAUSE I HAVE COUSINS THAT ARE CHINESE
> [snapback]2921423[/snapback]​*


PEOPLE ALWAYS ASK ME WHERE YOU GET THE CHIPS TO BUILD YOUR CAR, I TELL THEM,"THATS WEE-MAN FROM MTV'S JACKASS" ***** AT THE CARSHOWS IN A DIAPER,DAMN ARMENIAN!!!


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2005, 09:43 PM
> *WHEN THE FUCK YOU GONNA PICK UP MY A-ARMS FUCK MAN I NEED TO GET THIS SHIT DONE
> [snapback]2921419[/snapback]​*


may be next year he he he he :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 28 2005, 10:51 PM
> *PEOPLE ALWAYS ASK ME WHERE YOU GET THE CHIPS TO BUILD YOUR CAR, I TELL THEM,"THATS WEE-MAN FROM MTV'S JACKASS" ***** AT THE CARSHOWS IN A DIAPER,DAMN ARMENIAN!!!
> [snapback]2921453[/snapback]​*


OK MR MIAGI


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2005, 10:53 PM
> *OK MR MIAGI
> [snapback]2921464[/snapback]​*


MR GARRRRDY I Take a you moldings to abeeeeeel he no home


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 28 2005, 09:51 PM
> *PEOPLE ALWAYS ASK ME WHERE YOU GET THE CHIPS TO BUILD YOUR CAR, I TELL THEM,"THATS WEE-MAN FROM MTV'S JACKASS" ***** AT THE CARSHOWS IN A DIAPER,DAMN ARMENIAN!!!
> [snapback]2921453[/snapback]​*


were is fucking bakersfield bitch becuse they beter be ready for me becuse im ready to hop on any one that whats some with single pump banger with 18 in the ass 8 batters :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

red's hydraulics in the housefor 2005


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 28 2005, 09:58 PM
> *were is fucking bakersfield bitch becuse they beter be ready for me becuse im ready to hop on any one that whats some with single pump banger with 18 in the ass 8 batters :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2921488[/snapback]​*


dont trip well be there :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

china its time to back to RALPHS for they call if me and you wont to back to work it will be for one year at 19.50 a hour starting next mouth


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 28 2005, 10:05 PM
> *china its time to back to RALPHS for they call if me and you wont to back to work it will be for one year at 19.50 a hour starting next mouth
> [snapback]2921520[/snapback]​*


i knew i seen you some where you were the fucker baggen my groceries and stealing my twinkies :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 28 2005, 09:58 PM
> *were is fucking bakersfield bitch becuse they beter be ready for me becuse im ready to hop on any one that whats some with single pump banger with 18 in the ass 8 batters :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2921488[/snapback]​*


koo :angry: i just had a tweeker from oildale remodife my tracdtor hope your ready


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

BKS


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 28 2005, 10:02 PM
> *red's  hydraulics in the housefor 2005
> [snapback]2921507[/snapback]​*


THATS WHO SPONSORS YOUR WEIGHT I KNOW THEY MAKE GOOD WEIGHT WHEN MELTED DOWN


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 28 2005, 09:58 PM
> *were is fucking bakersfield bitch becuse they beter be ready for me becuse im ready to hop on any one that whats some with single pump banger with 18 in the ass 8 batters :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2921488[/snapback]​*


A JOEY THIS FOOL SAID TRACTOR, HE MEANS THE CAR HA HAS LIFTED IS A TRACTOR IN 14X7 3 SPOKES WITH GATORBACKS,AND THE PUMPS AND BATTERIES ARE ON THE TRAILER


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

CHINA MAN WANTS TO GO UP AGAISNT JUANITO WITH THE BLUE CAPRICE FROM L.A,, THE ONE THAT TOOK FIRST PLACE LAST WEEK AT KING OF THE STREET'S IN OXNARD ????? 
BECAUSE THE OWNER OF THE BLUE CAPRICE FROM LAST WEEK WAS JUANITO, JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE BECAUSE I ALL READY GOT 2 PHONE CALLS FROM MANIACOS TELLING ME IF THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT JUANITO WITH THE BLUE CAPRICE ????


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*WHAT HAPPEND DID I SCARE EVERYONE AWAY WITH THE BLUE SINGLE PUMP CAPRICE HITTING 76 INCHES ??????*


----------



## bullet (Jun 21, 2004)

CHINA MAN AIN'T GOT NOTHNG ON BULLET!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullet (Jun 21, 2004)

THE ONLY THING HE HAS IS LEAD ON ME!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Mar 28 2005, 10:41 PM
> *CHINA MAN WANTS TO GO UP AGAISNT JUANITO WITH THE BLUE CAPRICE FROM L.A,,  THE ONE THAT TOOK FIRST PLACE LAST WEEK AT KING OF THE STREET'S IN OXNARD ?????
> BECAUSE THE OWNER OF THE BLUE CAPRICE FROM LAST WEEK WAS JUANITO, JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE BECAUSE I ALL READY GOT 2 PHONE CALLS FROM MANIACOS TELLING ME IF THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT JUANITO WITH THE BLUE CAPRICE ????
> [snapback]2921662[/snapback]​*


TRUUCHA,CHINA FROM GROOVIN JUST HIT ME, WE TALKIN BOUT DUDE FROM BAKERSFIELD WITH A GREEN M.C.,MONSTERS INC. SOME FOOLS UP THERE CALLIN ME AND BIG JOHN OUT THIS SATURDAY. THEY SAY THAY COMMIN DOWN BUT WE'LL SEE MAJESTICS 818TELL JOHNNY CALM DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> TRUUCHA,CHINA FROM GROOVIN JUST HIT ME, WE TALKIN BOUT DUDE FROM BAKERSFIELD WITH A GREEN M.C.,MONSTERS INC. SOME FOOLS UP THERE CALLIN ME AND BIG JOHN OUT THIS SATURDAY. THEY SAY THAY COMMIN DOWN BUT WE'LL SEE 818 ALREADY WON


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet_@Mar 28 2005, 11:04 PM
> *CHINA MAN AIN'T GOT NOTHNG ON BULLET!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2921800[/snapback]​*


YOUR RIGHT, I ONLY 1 PUMP, YOU GOT 2. A HIT ME UP, I NEEDTO HOLLAH AT YOU


----------



## bullet (Jun 21, 2004)

818 BULLET WHAT UP


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet_@Mar 28 2005, 11:19 PM
> *818 BULLET WHAT UP
> [snapback]2921891[/snapback]​*


HOOK YOUR BOY UP WITH SOME 818 SHIRTS


----------



## bullet (Jun 21, 2004)

I'LL SEE WHAT'S UP


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bullet_@Mar 29 2005, 12:36 AM
> *I'LL SEE WHAT'S UP
> [snapback]2922276[/snapback]​*


lets hop single pump with 8 batters with your to pump regal


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

Damn, You guys getting a bit Hostile. Fuck it, it's all fun and games.....I talked to albert from Hydraulic Connection Yesterday after I read this topic and he said he knew nothing about it, but now he does. he said if he goes then he'll let me know. I'll be going for sure if he takes the drive down their, it should be fun. can wait to see all the homies from Lay It Low..........as for the Monte that apprently won King of the Streets, I havent seen that car around town in a while. nice looking car. last time I seen it is last December.

well if this hop off does take place, I'll see all the homies this saturday....


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

Monte Carlo "Monsters Inc." this car right?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

JUANITO TOOK THE KING OF THE STREET OUT IN OXNARD WITH THIS


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

right on, thats a nice caprice


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

bakersfield were are you lets hop


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 29 2005, 10:33 AM
> *bakersfield  were are you  lets hop
> [snapback]2923384[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

i say you guys should save it for nationals in BKS. so that way itll go on blast in front of hundreds of ppl. but then again if they have the hop off in tha dam pit on dirt that shit dont help much


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 29 2005, 12:32 PM
> *i say you guys should save it for nationals in BKS. so that way itll go on blast in front of hundreds of ppl. but then again if they have the hop off in tha dam pit on dirt that shit dont help much
> [snapback]2923879[/snapback]​*


no one goes there anymore


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Mar 29 2005, 08:08 AM
> *Monte Carlo "Monsters Inc." this car right?
> [snapback]2922861[/snapback]​*


thats it he dont drive it every day he is always working.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 05:34 PM
> *no one goes there anymore
> [snapback]2925263[/snapback]​*



then wait for after that show and lets watch it all at wayside park :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 28 2005, 10:41 PM
> *A JOEY THIS FOOL SAID TRACTOR, HE MEANS THE CAR HA HAS LIFTED IS A TRACTOR IN 14X7 3 SPOKES WITH GATORBACKS,AND THE PUMPS AND BATTERIES ARE ON THE TRAILER
> [snapback]2921659[/snapback]​*


13'S ALL DAY AND THE TRACTOR HAS 4 TIRES :biggrin:


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

park is too small for that kind of crowd, cops wouldnt allow it. trust me


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Mar 29 2005, 04:39 PM
> *park is too small for that kind of crowd, cops wouldnt allow it. trust me
> [snapback]2925296[/snapback]​*


WICH PARK


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Mar 29 2005, 04:39 PM
> *park is too small for that kind of crowd, cops wouldnt allow it. trust me
> [snapback]2925296[/snapback]​*


MATTER FACT WHEN YOU GOING TO BRING OUT THAT MONTE


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

as soon as my 1985 TPI Corvette engine is done...............


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 29 2005, 04:38 PM
> *then wait for after that show and lets watch it all at wayside park  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2925288[/snapback]​*


beach park is were its at :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 06:05 PM
> *beach park is were its at :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2925678[/snapback]​*


who you rollin with


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Mar 29 2005, 06:05 PM
> *as soon as my 1985 TPI Corvette engine is done...............
> [snapback]2925677[/snapback]​*


seen you @ beech park sunday we took the two tone regal out there black and silver.


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

your from Bakersfield? who are you? how come you didnt come by?


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

bakersfield look out 818 going to take you out this week in


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

its comeing back out all new pant inside full chrome out you will see it this sat. look out bk :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

this one shoud be out there to


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 29 2005, 08:09 PM
> *this one shoud be out there to
> [snapback]2926062[/snapback]​*


that fuckin chiper the regal will take that :0


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Mar 29 2005, 07:42 PM
> *your from Bakersfield? who are you? how come you didnt come by?
> [snapback]2925950[/snapback]​*


i was tired up all night finishing the regal


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 09:21 PM
> *i was tired  up all night finishing the regal
> [snapback]2926125[/snapback]​*


you need alot of work to beat 818 so get back to work fool either way you still cant beat 818 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ok we will see if that blue regal can get some this :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 09:25 PM
> *you need alot of work to beat  818 so get back to work fool either way you still cant beat 818 :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> [snapback]2926150[/snapback]​*


MAKE SURE YOU BRING SOME MONEY WITH YOU CAUSE WE WILL BEAT ON THAT


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 29 2005, 08:08 PM
> *its comeing back out all new pant inside full chrome out you will see it this sat. look out bk  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926060[/snapback]​*


what it do


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 09:26 PM
> *MAKE SURE YOU BRING SOME MONEY WITH YOU CAUSE WE WILL BEAT ON THAT
> [snapback]2926153[/snapback]​*


AND NO FOOD STAMPS FOOL


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

smiley luck balls do you rember this one he he he he :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 08:25 PM
> *you need alot of work to beat  818 so get back to work fool either way you still cant beat 818 :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> [snapback]2926150[/snapback]​*


you hopp'n or just talkken whats that caddy do :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 29 2005, 08:28 PM
> *smiley luck balls  do you rember this one he he he he :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2926161[/snapback]​*


that was just a trialer queen i heard if never passed 20


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 09:30 PM
> *that was just a trialer queen i heard if never passed 20
> [snapback]2926179[/snapback]​*


THATS NO MY CADDY YOU DUMB ASS THATS CICSO S AND THAT DOES FUCKEN JUMP BRING SOME MONEY WITH YOU LIKE I SAID PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS FOOL


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 08:26 PM
> *AND NO FOOD STAMPS FOOL
> [snapback]2926155[/snapback]​*


why it dubbles n :biggrin: value


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 09:37 PM
> *why it dubbles n :biggrin:  value
> [snapback]2926201[/snapback]​*


YOU SCARED FOOL GO CHANGE YOUR DIAPERS


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

let fucking hop the cars and fucking bark them hop on hoods fuck it thats what im going to do so be ready to get your fuck it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 08:35 PM
> *THATS NO MY CADDY YOU DUMB ASS THATS CICSO S AND THAT DOES FUCKEN JUMP BRING SOME MONEY WITH YOU LIKE I SAID PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS FOOL
> [snapback]2926196[/snapback]​*


yea i know it jumps i seen iot already lived in the valley 4 a while what about yours what it do nothing probly thats why never talk about it hu  :biggrin: :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 09:48 PM
> *yea i know it jumps i seen iot already lived in the valley 4 a while  what about yours what it do nothing probly thats why never talk about it hu   :biggrin:  :0
> [snapback]2926239[/snapback]​*


NOPE IT DONT DO NOTHING FOOL BUT I BET MY CAR LOOKS BETTER THEN ANY CAR YOU HAVE IN BAKERSFIELD AND IT S ADAILY DRIVER NOW WHAT


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 08:42 PM
> *YOU SCARED FOOL  GO CHANGE YOUR DIAPERS
> [snapback]2926210[/snapback]​*


of course you talk about every one else hoppen but you rep your shit big 818 u cherrleader :biggrin: :uh: :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 09:54 PM
> *of course you talk about every one else hoppen but you rep your shit big 818 u cherrleader :biggrin:  :uh:  :0
> [snapback]2926270[/snapback]​*


BITCH JUST BRING YOUR ASS DOWN HERE AND GET SERVED I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU DONT WORRY YOU TRICH JUST GETS YOUR ASS DOWN HERE SO WE CAN HAND IR TO YOU DUMB ASS :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 09:54 PM
> *of course you talk about every one else hoppen but you rep your shit big 818 u cherrleader :biggrin:  :uh:  :0
> [snapback]2926270[/snapback]​*


YOU GONNA GO BACK WITH YOUR FEELINGS ALL FUCKED UP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 09:54 PM
> *of course you talk about every one else hoppen but you rep your shit big 818 u cherrleader :biggrin:  :uh:  :0
> [snapback]2926270[/snapback]​*


BITCH YOU TALKING ABOUT ME YOUR THE DUMB ASS THAT OPENED YOUR MOUTH ABOUT MY BOY CHINA CALLING EVERYONE OUT WHICH THAT DIN`T HAPPED YOUR THE FUCKEN CHEERLEADER THAT OPENED YOUR BIG MOUTH AND YOUR ASS IS GONNA GET SERVED AND WHEN YOU GET BACK TO BAKERS ALL YOUR HOMEBOYS ARE GONNA FUCK YOU UP CAUSE YOU OPENED YOU BIG MOUTH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 08:51 PM
> *NOPE IT DONT DO NOTHING FOOL BUT I BET MY CAR LOOKS BETTER THEN ANY CAR YOU HAVE  IN BAKERSFIELD AND IT S ADAILY DRIVER NOW WHAT
> [snapback]2926251[/snapback]​*


your shit is pretty tight but5 kinda stock looking to me


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 10:02 PM
> *your shit is pretty tight but5 kinda stock looking to me
> [snapback]2926316[/snapback]​*


IT IS STOCK FOOL OH AND YOU MUST BE BLIND :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 29 2005, 08:47 PM
> *let fucking hop the cars  and fucking bark them hop on hoods fuck it thats what im going to do so be ready to get your fuck it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926235[/snapback]​*


just weight big guy there will be somthung out there say inf [email protected]$%! u :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 08:59 PM
> *BITCH YOU TALKING ABOUT ME YOUR THE DUMB ASS THAT OPENED YOUR MOUTH ABOUT MY BOY CHINA CALLING EVERYONE OUT  WHICH THAT DIN`T HAPPED YOUR THE FUCKEN CHEERLEADER THAT OPENED YOUR BIG MOUTH AND YOUR ASS IS GONNA GET SERVED AND WHEN YOU GET BACK TO BAKERS ALL YOUR HOMEBOYS ARE GONNA FUCK YOU UP CAUSE YOU OPENED YOU BIG MOUTH :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926301[/snapback]​*


dont get all up set there little its all fun a games take a joke and aint know one going to do shit to me here they know whats up all fun an games no upset bitches :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 10:07 PM
> *dont get all up set there little  its all fun a games take a joke and aint know one going to do shit to me here they know whats up all fun an games no upset bitches :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926343[/snapback]​*


I GOT YOU R BITCH HANGIN FOOL THEY ARE STILL GONNA SLAP YOU CAUSE YOU GOT THEM IN A MESS AND THEY ARE GONNA GET THERE ASS SERVED BY 818


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 08:59 PM
> *BITCH YOU TALKING ABOUT ME YOUR THE DUMB ASS THAT OPENED YOUR MOUTH ABOUT MY BOY CHINA CALLING EVERYONE OUT  WHICH THAT DIN`T HAPPED YOUR THE FUCKEN CHEERLEADER THAT OPENED YOUR BIG MOUTH AND YOUR ASS IS GONNA GET SERVED AND WHEN YOU GET BACK TO BAKERS ALL YOUR HOMEBOYS ARE GONNA FUCK YOU UP CAUSE YOU OPENED YOU BIG MOUTH :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926301[/snapback]​*


go back and read this whole thing did what i was ask to do thought trying to get bakersfield off there asses and finally do somthing other than stay in town and wiat till nationals so get off it


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 10:07 PM
> *dont get all up set there little  its all fun a games take a joke and aint know one going to do shit to me here they know whats up all fun an games no upset bitches :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926343[/snapback]​*


YOUR GONNA GET YOUR FEELINGS HURT


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 09:03 PM
> *IT IS STOCK FOOL  OH AND YOU MUST BE BLIND  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]2926320[/snapback]​*


how you know


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 10:12 PM
> *go back and read this whole thing did what i was ask to do thought  trying to get bakersfield off there asses and finally do somthing other than stay in town and wiat till nationals so get off it
> [snapback]2926364[/snapback]​*


FOOL THEY CALLED US THEY SAID THEY DID NOT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT IT TILL YOUR ASS GOT ON THE NET


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 10:13 PM
> *how you know
> [snapback]2926370[/snapback]​*


HOW I KNOW DUMB ASS ITS MY CAR WHAT YOU MEAN HOW I KNOW :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 10:13 PM
> *how you know
> [snapback]2926370[/snapback]​*


HOW OLD ARE YOU MAN 12


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 09:12 PM
> *YOUR GONNA GET YOUR FEELINGS HURT
> [snapback]2926366[/snapback]​*


this shit dont matter to me its all for fun there will always be another weekend to have more fun dont get all up set little


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 09:15 PM
> *HOW OLD ARE YOU MAN 12
> [snapback]2926383[/snapback]​*


next month


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 10:16 PM
> *this shit dont matter to me its all for fun there will always be another weekend to have more fun  dont get all up set little
> [snapback]2926387[/snapback]​*


I CAN ALMOST FEEL YOUR BACKING OUT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 10:16 PM
> *next month
> [snapback]2926391[/snapback]​*


I`M ALMOST THERE I`M ALMOST BREAKING YOU YOU MIGHT START CRYING FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 09:14 PM
> *FOOL THEY CALLED US THEY SAID THEY DID NOT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT IT  TILL YOUR ASS GOT ON THE NET
> [snapback]2926371[/snapback]​*


once agian getting bakersfield off there ass to do somthing and bigjohns been wanting a pieace of albert since new years told your homie sorry for putting somthing i missed under stood i knew about the show in vi. this weekend but the homie had to take care of his shit first . they probly didnt know nothing becouse i was postto relay the message to them from other pepolebut i got bissy @ work and when i went by the shop it was closed so what know they backing down if you know so much but some one told them already the next day its on here just look


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 09:17 PM
> *I CAN ALMOST FEEL YOUR BACKING OUT
> [snapback]2926392[/snapback]​*


not me wanto put your caddy on it


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

lets hop bitches no talking just hopping let the cars talk people not your mouth :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 29 2005, 09:35 PM
> *lets hop bitches no talking just hopping let the cars talk  people not your mouth  :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> [snapback]2926473[/snapback]​*


i here you this foo keeps talken but dont want to pull the caddy up just spectate


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

fuck the caddy i will pull this car up sat.


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 29 2005, 09:45 PM
> *fuck the caddy i will pull this car up sat.
> [snapback]2926521[/snapback]​*


i tought you broke that car already by know


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 09:48 PM
> *i tought you broke that car already by know
> [snapback]2926543[/snapback]​*


no its all new pant new upholstery


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 10:33 PM
> *not me wanto put your caddy on it
> [snapback]2926462[/snapback]​*


you have something in the same value i`ll put my car up hurry up fool let me know


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 10:57 PM
> *you have something in the same value i`ll put my car up  hurry up fool let me know
> [snapback]2926584[/snapback]​*


dont try and get friendly fool hurry up put something


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 29 2005, 09:55 PM
> *no its all new pant new upholstery
> [snapback]2926573[/snapback]​*


you takeing it out there lets see what it dose


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 10:58 PM
> *dont try and get friendly fool hurry up put something
> [snapback]2926588[/snapback]​*


are you almost there you crying already


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 10:59 PM
> *are you almost there you crying already
> [snapback]2926592[/snapback]​*


i cant hear you cause you know we will the car all over you guys :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 09:57 PM
> *you have something in the same value i`ll put my car up  hurry up fool let me know
> [snapback]2926584[/snapback]​*


you going to hopp that caddy or what


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

SMILEY ,BE NICE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 11:00 PM
> *i cant hear you  cause you know we will flip the car all over you guys  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926596[/snapback]​*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Mar 29 2005, 11:00 PM
> *SMILEY ,BE  NICE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926600[/snapback]​*


i`m trying big rich but this fool be talking and no action


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 10:00 PM
> *i cant hear you  cause you know we will the car all over you guys  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926596[/snapback]​*


what you build or own thats going to hop


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 11:00 PM
> *you going to hopp that caddy or what
> [snapback]2926599[/snapback]​*


dont worry what i`m hopping just put your money where your mouth is homie thats all


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 09:59 PM
> *are you almost there you crying already
> [snapback]2926592[/snapback]​*


yep your hurting mmmy fellings u ugly looking reject of a clown


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 11:02 PM
> *dont worry what i`m hopping just put your money where your mouth is homie thats all
> [snapback]2926605[/snapback]​*


tell your homie big johns gonna tap that ass bring anything you got and call on some one else to help you your still gonna get served :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 11:04 PM
> *yep your hurting mmmy fellings u ugly looking reject of a clown
> [snapback]2926613[/snapback]​*


i bet you wont say that after you get served :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 11:05 PM
> *i bet you wont say that after you get served  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]2926617[/snapback]​*


you wanna ashoulder to cry on fool :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 10:04 PM
> *tell your homie big johns gonna tap that  ass bring anything you got and call on some one else to help you  your still gonna get served :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926614[/snapback]​*


i dont give a fuck itsw all fun an game there will alway be another day


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 11:07 PM
> *i dont give a fuck itsw all fun an game there will alway be another day
> [snapback]2926627[/snapback]​*


you probably right thats the only thing you said today that made sense


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 10:01 PM
> *i`m trying big rich but this fool be talking and no action
> [snapback]2926602[/snapback]​*


the weekend aint here yet big dog


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 10:09 PM
> *you probably right thats the only thing you said today that made sense
> [snapback]2926640[/snapback]​*


bout time


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

jojo how many cars you taking


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 11:09 PM
> *the weekend aint here yet big dog
> [snapback]2926643[/snapback]​*


save that gas money and add another pump you gonna waste your time come down get served and go back :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 11:12 PM
> *save that gas money and add another pump you gonna waste your time come down get served and go back  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> [snapback]2926658[/snapback]​*


jojo ain`t got no car he is taking the bus there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

damn this shit like wwe a whole lot of shit talken :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 10:12 PM
> *save that gas money and add another pump you gonna waste your time come down get served and go back  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> [snapback]2926658[/snapback]​*


the gas aint shit im up there all the time anyway :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 10:12 PM
> *save that gas money and add another pump you gonna waste your time come down get served and go back  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> [snapback]2926658[/snapback]​*


and i just might be the only one there but fuck it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 11:16 PM
> *and i just might be the only one there but fuck it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926680[/snapback]​*


come on i know your homies are coming down right cause john wanna see them


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 10:16 PM
> *and i just might be the only one there but fuck it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926680[/snapback]​*


some it the 818 love to hate but im from 661 its all for fun :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 10:19 PM
> *come on i know your homies are coming down right cause john wanna see them
> [snapback]2926693[/snapback]​*


well see cant speak 4 them


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 11:21 PM
> *well see cant speak 4 them
> [snapback]2926699[/snapback]​*


just tell those fools to come dont be scared


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 10:19 PM
> *come on i know your homies are coming down right cause john wanna see them
> [snapback]2926693[/snapback]​*


if i were them i would just go get it over with with the heat between them and big john what they did would piss me the fuck off 2


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 10:13 PM
> *jojo ain`t got no car he is taking the  bus there :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926663[/snapback]​*


so joey your hopping a bus this weekend :biggrin: :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 11:24 PM
> *if i were them i would just go get it over with with the heat between them and big john what they did would piss me the fuck off 2
> [snapback]2926710[/snapback]​*


yep


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 10:27 PM
> *yep
> [snapback]2926720[/snapback]​*


2 each his own is the strip club still open on rascoe and sepulvida it has a nice pool table there :biggrin: :biggrin: or the eight ball lets all go have some beer when its all over naked bithes and beer :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 10:24 PM
> *if i were them i would just go get it over with with the heat between them and big john what they did would piss me the fuck off 2
> [snapback]2926710[/snapback]​*


FUCK THE HEAT WAS UP WITH YOU FOOL, ALL THAT SHIT TALKIN, YOU AND THEM OTHER BUSTERS BETTER SHOW UP. YOU CALL OUT THE 818,YOU GONE GET THE 818,SINGLE PUMP-13s-SHOCKS, HOW HIGH BUILT+EXTREME EQUIPPED=BAKERSFIELD GETTIN DUGOUT!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 29 2005, 08:09 PM
> *this one shoud be out there to
> [snapback]2926062[/snapback]​*


HEY JOEY THE FOOL THAT GOTS THIS SHITBUCKET CANT BUILD A REAL CAR, A BLAZER SHOULDHAVE GROCERIES IN THE BACK,PIECE OF SHIT NOW THIS FOOL SAYIN 661 DONT KNOW WUS CRACKIN, SOUNDS LIKE A BITCH MOVE


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 29 2005, 10:51 PM
> *FUCK THE HEAT WAS UP WITH YOU FOOL, ALL THAT SHIT TALKIN, YOU AND THEM OTHER BUSTERS BETTER SHOW UP. YOU CALL OUT THE 818,YOU GONE GET THE 818,SINGLE PUMP-13s-SHOCKS, HOW HIGH BUILT+EXTREME EQUIPPED=BAKERSFIELD GETTIN DUGOUT!!!
> [snapback]2926769[/snapback]​*


hoe i got u a buster 6+6+1=13 HOE NO BUSTERS HERE


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 29 2005, 10:59 PM
> *HEY JOEY THE FOOL THAT GOTS THIS SHITBUCKET CANT BUILD A REAL CAR, A BLAZER SHOULDHAVE GROCERIES IN THE BACK,PIECE OF SHIT NOW THIS FOOL SAYIN 661 DONT KNOW WUS CRACKIN, SOUNDS LIKE A BITCH MOVE
> [snapback]2926804[/snapback]​*


WHAT BITCH MOVE MOFO WHAT JUST CUSE I DONT SPEAK 4 EVERY ONE


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 29 2005, 11:18 PM
> *I JUST TALKED TO BIG JOHN RIGHT NOW,AND HE SAYS FUCK BAKERSFIELD!!!!
> [snapback]2926890[/snapback]​*


LOOK HOMEBOY WHAT HYDRAULIC CONNECTION DID IS ON THEM NOT BAKERSFIELD LIKE I SIAD ID BE PISSED OFF 2 TRYING TO GET THE REST OF THESE FOLS HERE TO GET OUT AND DO SOMTHING CUSE THE CARS ARNT GETTING ANY RECONNSION HERE GOT TO KEEP IT MOVEN WHERE EVERY ONE KNOWS WHATS GOING ON IN STEAD OF BEING IN ONE PLACE ONLY


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 28 2005, 12:33 AM
> *the vally wants some  BAKERSFIELD
> 
> 
> ...


BUT YOU DONT SPEAK FOR EVERYONE...... BIG JOHN HOW HIGH HYDRUALICS calling out ALBERT form HYDRUALIC CONNECTION an BIG JOHN SAYS DONT BE A LITTLE BITCH :0 

CHINA MAN calling out JUANITO in the monte MONSTERS INC. 
from what i heard they want to know if JAUNS ground man has his own car :0 
CHINA MAN ALSO WANTS SOME OF BULLET :0 YOU SHOULD KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT THEN, BECAUSE YOU YOU POSTED THIS NOT US


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 29 2005, 11:43 PM
> *BUT YOU DONT SPEAK FOR EVERYONE...... BIG JOHN HOW HIGH HYDRUALICS calling out ALBERT form HYDRUALIC  CONNECTION an BIG JOHN SAYS DONT BE A LITTLE BITCH :0
> 
> CHINA MAN calling out JUANITO in the monte MONSTERS INC.
> ...


LIKE I FUCKEN SIAD LAST FUCKEN TIME U GOT ELTIMERS OR WHAT I GOT A CALL TO POST WHAT I HEARD IM SORRY IF YOU HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT BUT IT ALL SOUNDEN RIGHT CUSE THE SHIT IN THE PAST THAT HAS HAPPEND
SO AHAT YOU GOING TO HOLD ON TO IT LIKE ITS ALL YOU GOT OR WHAT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 29 2005, 11:52 PM
> *LIKE I FUCKEN SIAD LAST FUCKEN TIME U GOT ELTIMERS OR WHAT I GOT A CALL  TO POST WHAT I HEARD IM SORRY IF YOU HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT BUT IT ALL SOUNDEN RIGHT CUSE THE SHIT IN THE PAST THAT HAS HAPPEND
> SO AHAT YOU GOING TO HOLD ON TO IT LIKE ITS ALL YOU GOT OR WHAT
> [snapback]2926999[/snapback]​*


WHATEVER MAN, ITS YOUR STORY TELL IT HOW YOU WANT IT, BRING YOUR CAR, THE LUXURY SPORT,OR ANY THING YOU GOT . THE BALL IS ROLLIN AND YOU CANT STOP IT NOW......


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 30 2005, 12:02 AM
> *WHATEVER MAN, ITS YOUR STORY TELL IT HOW YOU WANT IT, BRING YOUR CAR, THE LUXURY SPORT,OR ANY THING YOU GOT . THE BALL IS ROLLIN AND YOU CANT STOP IT NOW......
> [snapback]2927025[/snapback]​*


WELL KEEP IT MOVEN


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 30 2005, 12:17 AM
> *WELL KEEP IT MOVEN
> [snapback]2927090[/snapback]​*


8:00 PM SATURDAY NIGHT, WE'LL BE WAITING...


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 30 2005, 12:23 AM
> *8:00 PM SATURDAY NIGHT, WE'LL BE WAITING...
> [snapback]2927111[/snapback]​*


WHAT EVER MAKES U FEEL BETTER


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

EVEN IF MY CAR IS NOT DONE IN TIME ILL STILL SHOW UP


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 30 2005, 12:31 AM
> *WHAT EVER MAKES U FEEL BETTER
> [snapback]2927139[/snapback]​*


HOMIE ,IT SEEMS LIKE YOUR NOT WANTING TO GO THROUGH WITH THIS,IF THIS IS THE CASE ,SAY IT SOON BECAUSE THE 818 IS READY. MY NEW SINGLE PUMP, BIG JOHNS SINGLE , JOEY, ULTIMATE RIDERS, BULLET 818, ALL STREET-ALL DRIVABLE, AND ALL ON 13s


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 30 2005, 12:36 AM
> *EVEN IF MY CAR IS NOT DONE IN TIME ILL STILL SHOW UP
> [snapback]2927160[/snapback]​*


WHATS THE PURPOSE OF YOU COMING WITH NO CAR, THIS STARTED WITH YOU AND I AND IM READY, YOU GOT PLENTY OF TIME. JOEY SAID YOU GUYS GOT A LUXURY SPORT THATS WORKING


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 30 2005, 12:38 AM
> *HOMIE ,IT SEEMS LIKE YOUR NOT WANTING TO GO THROUGH WITH THIS,IF THIS IS THE CASE ,SAY IT SOON BECAUSE THE 818 IS READY. MY NEW SINGLE PUMP, BIG JOHNS SINGLE , JOEY, ULTIMATE RIDERS, BULLET 818, ALL STREET-ALL DRIVABLE, AND ALL ON 13s
> [snapback]2927166[/snapback]​*


ITS NOTHING BIG TO ME I REALY CARE LESS LIKE I SIAD ITS ALL FOR FUN I DONT CARE IF I LOSE SHIT THERES ALWAY ANOTHER DAY AND ANOTHER YEAR WINNING AINT EVERY THING TO ME ITS JUST A GAME YOU PLAY AND PLAY IT WELL IF YOU KNOW HOW ILL ALWAY REP 661 TILL THE DAY I DIE AND WILL ROLL SOLO IF I HALF TO


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 30 2005, 12:41 AM
> *WHATS THE PURPOSE OF YOU COMING WITH NO CAR, THIS STARTED WITH YOU AND I AND IM READY, YOU GOT PLENTY OF TIME. JOEY SAID YOU GUYS GOT A LUXURY SPORT THATS WORKING
> [snapback]2927172[/snapback]​*


MAYBE BUT LIKE I SIAD IF BAKERSFIELD WILL GET OFF THERE ASS AND DO SOMTHING THEN WE WILL KNOW


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 30 2005, 12:49 AM
> *ITS NOTHING BIG TO ME I REALY CARE LESS LIKE I SIAD ITS ALL FOR FUN I DONT CARE IF I LOSE SHIT THERES ALWAY ANOTHER DAY AND ANOTHER YEAR WINNING AINT EVERY THING TO ME ITS JUST A GAME YOU PLAY  AND PLAY IT WELL IF YOU KNOW HOW ILL ALWAY REP 661 TILL THE DAY I DIE AND WILL ROLL SOLO IF I HALF TO
> [snapback]2927198[/snapback]​*


RIGHT, RIGHT, COULD'NT HAVE SAID IT BETTER MYSELF


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 30 2005, 12:51 AM
> *MAYBE BUT LIKE I SIAD IF BAKERSFIELD WILL GET OFF THERE ASS AND DO SOMTHING THEN WE WILL KNOW
> [snapback]2927205[/snapback]​*


AND I KNOW WHO IT STARTED WITH BUT IT COO BAKERSFIELD NEEDS SOME MOTIVATION JUST LIKE THE FIRST TIME I MET GUIDO HE CAME OUT TO A CAR SHOW TALKING SHIT PUT IT ON THE BUMPER AND SCARED ALL ARE HOPPERS I TRIED AND TOOK A LOSS BUT LIKE THAT ITS REALLY NOTHING TO ME CUSE IT ALL FOR FUN NOTHING REAL SEREUS THAT WHAT MAKES THIS A SPORT THE TRILL OF A LOSS OR A WIN NOTHING TO GET MAD ABOUT JUST TALK AND THRER JUST CARS


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

Damn, All this talking and these guys didnt even know about the hop, I called Albert to tell him what I read the other day and he was like WTF!!!!!!!!!. Albert is down hop. but he needs to know before people start talking.........little thing turned into big deal, the opening post was very misleading. I thought people were calling out other people, but it was a fluk, no one knew about it............Huge confusion. all the fools from Los are homies, you guys showed me nothing but love every time I go to a show down their or anywere else... No disrespect from me. but I wouldnt go as far as saying FUCK anyone. just my opinion.........I dont have a hopper so I'm just keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

to make bakersfield get off of their ass, you post a false topic??????????


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Mar 30 2005, 08:48 AM
> *to make bakersfield get off of their ass, you post a false topic??????????
> [snapback]2928046[/snapback]​*


we wanna see every hopper from bakers to come down thats right everyone saturday at 8 will be waiting


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

thats fucked starting a fake topic,putting names out there like that :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

tell me about it rich, now it's gonna make people look bad that dont even know about it..................


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ok people stop crying and get you head out your ass and lets get this hop going this sat suver some people singal pumps on the bumper so bakersfield dont be crying about a fake topic just bring you cars and come hop with best. you guy in bk got cars like the blue reagl the red 64 impala blue 4door 64 all the cars that john did john from bk i'v out there for shows you guys got car so bring them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 30 2005, 10:31 AM
> *ok people stop crying and get you head out your ass and lets get this hop going this sat suver some people singal pumps on the bumper so bakersfield dont be crying about a fake topic just bring you cars and come hop with best. you guy in bk got cars like the blue reagl the red 64 impala blue 4door 64 all the cars that john did john from bk i'v out there for shows you guys got car so bring them :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2928487[/snapback]​*


Hey JoJo, Obviously not all the cars that you just named arent on this website, So why dont you give them a Personal call to let them know what you want............ rather then them hear it second hand.........


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Mar 30 2005, 09:39 AM
> *Hey JoJo, Obviously not all the cars that you just named arent on this website, So why dont you give them a Personal call to let them know what you want............ rather then them hear it second hand.........
> [snapback]2928528[/snapback]​*


look homie give me there number i will call them and if not you go tell them :uh:


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

You can reach albert at the shop, I would give you his cell # but I dont know if he wants me to give it out

Hydraulic Connection

661-325-7055


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

I THINK THIS WHOLE THING AINT POP OFF RIGHT IN THE END. ITS ONE OF THEM TOPICS THAT SHOULDNT HAVE BEEN STARTED IN THE FIRST PLACE. IF ALBERT DIDNT KNOW ANYTHING IN THE FIRST PLACE THEN ITS LIKE A SET UP SOMETHING SOME ONE SAID TO ANOTHER PERSON THAT THE OTHER PERSON JUICED IT UP AND PUT IT ON THE INTERNET. THIS AINT EVEN A TOWN TO TOWN THING IM SURE THERES PLENTY MORE RIDAZ FROM THE SAME RESPECTED TOWNS THAT DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT WUTS GOIN ON.


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

and I'm pretty sure Albert knows every hopper in Bakersfield. So you can get the rest of the numbers from him


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Mar 30 2005, 10:03 AM
> *You can reach albert at the shop, I would give you his cell # but I dont know if he wants me to give it out
> 
> Hydraulic Connection
> ...


HEY HOMIE BAKERSFIELD CALLED THE HOP NOT THE 818, SO IF ANY BODY WANTS TO GET DUGOUT BE AT PEPBOYS SATURDAY 8:00 , ANYBODY


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:  :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 30 2005, 10:04 AM
> *I THINK THIS WHOLE THING AINT POP OFF RIGHT IN THE END. ITS ONE OF THEM TOPICS THAT SHOULDNT HAVE BEEN STARTED IN THE FIRST PLACE.  IF ALBERT DIDNT KNOW ANYTHING IN THE FIRST PLACE THEN ITS LIKE A SET UP SOMETHING SOME ONE SAID TO ANOTHER PERSON THAT THE OTHER PERSON JUICED IT UP AND PUT IT ON THE INTERNET.  THIS AINT EVEN A TOWN TO TOWN THING IM SURE THERES PLENTY MORE RIDAZ FROM THE SAME RESPECTED TOWNS THAT DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT WUTS GOIN ON.
> [snapback]2928657[/snapback]​*


MAN DID YOU TYPE THIS WITH YOUR PANTIES ON ,SHUT THE FUCK UP CHEERLEADER, ITS ALL FUN&GAMES, BUT WE'LL STILL BREAK YOU FOOLS OFF!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

ACTUALLY BUMPERCRUSH BRANG THAT ONE ON HIMSELF FROM THE BEGINING. SO WUT KIND OF CAR IS TAKING OUT THERE?


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

Bakersfield didnt call out nothing, One guy posted somthing. Not Bakersfield...........and if bakersfield called you guys out then the hop would be in Bakersfield, not in LA........


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Mar 30 2005, 10:04 AM
> *and I'm pretty sure Albert knows every hopper in Bakersfield. So you can get the  rest of the numbers from him
> [snapback]2928659[/snapback]​*


MAN DID YOU TYPETHIS WITH YOUR PANTIES ON, DAMN


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Mar 30 2005, 10:11 AM
> *Bakersfield didnt call out nothing, One guy posted somthing. Not Bakersfield...........and if bakersfield called you guys out then the hop would be in Bakersfield, not in LA........
> [snapback]2928696[/snapback]​*


MAN YOU DID TYPE THIS WITH YOUR PANTIES ON, WHEN YOU CALL PEOPLE OUT YOU GO SEE THEM,DO YOUR HOMEWORK KID!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 30 2005, 11:11 AM
> *MAN DID YOU TYPE THIS WITH YOUR PANTIES ON ,SHUT THE FUCK UP CHEERLEADER, ITS ALL FUN&GAMES, BUT WE'LL STILL BREAK YOU FOOLS OFF!!!
> [snapback]2928690[/snapback]​*



NO I DIDNT HAVE MY THONG ON (AS MY NOSE GROES) 
SHREK 2


BUT IM JUST SAYIN BUMPER DOIN ALL THE TALKIN LETS SEE WUT HE GOT SINCE HE SUPPOSEDLY DOIN IT FOR "BAKERSFIELD"


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

LOL Funny first two times "MAN YOU DID TYPE THIS WITH YOUR PANTIES ON"


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Mar 30 2005, 10:11 AM
> *Bakersfield didnt call out nothing, One guy posted somthing. Not Bakersfield...........and if bakersfield called you guys out then the hop would be in Bakersfield, not in LA........
> [snapback]2928696[/snapback]​*


you guys are gay you stop talking on here if you dont got a hopper stop cheerleading


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 30 2005, 11:15 AM
> *MAN YOU DID TYPE THIS WITH YOUR PANTIES ON, WHEN YOU CALL PEOPLE OUT YOU GO SEE THEM,DO YOUR HOMEWORK KID!!!
> [snapback]2928724[/snapback]​*


If your such a grown ass man, then you'll make the phone call to Albert. instead of having a kid like me relay the message.... :0


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 30 2005, 11:17 AM
> *you guys are gay you stop talking on here if you dont got a hopper stop cheerleading
> [snapback]2928735[/snapback]​*




thats what I was tring to say, that nobody has a hopper that is talking so why dont they talk to the hopper directly and situate shit.........


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Mar 30 2005, 11:19 AM
> *If your such a grown ass man, then you'll make the phone call to Albert. instead of having a kid like me relay the message.... :0
> [snapback]2928748[/snapback]​*


hold up man they called 818 out why we gotta call them man what ever bakers is backing out what a waste of time BAKERS IS SCARED


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Mar 30 2005, 11:20 AM
> *thats what I was tring to say, that nobody has a hopper that is talking so why dont they talk to the hopper directly and situate shit.........
> [snapback]2928758[/snapback]​*


THEN WHY YOU TALKIN


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)

Fuck it, Shit aint gonna take place then...............I'm shutting up........It's like talking to a wall, I cant say shit with out someone getting offended. I dont like to make enemies. Especially guys from LA, I'm always down their. I understand that you think Bakers called you out, but in reality just one person did, but put alot of names in the mix that knew nothing about it, and that person isnt gonna call anyone. so thats why I'm saying to call yourselves...........My last post on this topic, thanks


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Mar 30 2005, 11:36 AM
> *Fuck it, Shit aint gonna take place then...............I'm shutting up........It's like talking to a wall, I cant say shit with out someone getting offended. I dont like to make enemies. Especially guys from LA, I'm always down their. I understand that you think Bakers called you out, but in reality just one person did, but put alot of names in the mix that knew nothing about it, and that person isnt gonna call anyone. so thats why I'm saying to call yourselves...........My last post on this topic, thanks
> [snapback]2928829[/snapback]​*


SCARED


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Mar 30 2005, 10:36 AM
> *Fuck it, Shit aint gonna take place then...............I'm shutting up........It's like talking to a wall, I cant say shit with out someone getting offended. I dont like to make enemies. Especially guys from LA, I'm always down their. I understand that you think Bakers called you out, but in reality just one person did, but put alot of names in the mix that knew nothing about it, and that person isnt gonna call anyone. so thats why I'm saying to call yourselves...........My last post on this topic, thanks
> [snapback]2928829[/snapback]​*


YEAH GET THE FUCK OUTTA OF HEAR YOU AINT EVEN A HOPPER SO WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU EVEN GETTING IN IT FOR? NOW SOME SHIT HAS BEEN STARTED AND IT IS TOO LATE! WHEN BAKERSFIELD CALLED OUT THE 818 THEY ALSO CALLED OUT THE 805 VENTURA COUNTY SO NOW YOU ALSO GOTTA DEAL WITH THAT SO STOP ALL YOUR BITCH ASS CHEERLEADING AND BUILD A HOPPER PUT IT ON THE BUMPER AND THEN MAYBE YOU CAN KICK IT WITH THE BIG BOYS!


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 30 2005, 12:59 AM
> *AND I KNOW WHO IT STARTED WITH  BUT IT COO BAKERSFIELD NEEDS SOME MOTIVATION JUST LIKE THE FIRST TIME I MET GUIDO HE CAME OUT TO A CAR SHOW TALKING SHIT PUT IT ON THE BUMPER AND SCARED ALL ARE HOPPERS I TRIED AND TOOK A LOSS BUT LIKE THAT ITS REALLY NOTHING TO ME CUSE IT ALL FOR FUN NOTHING REAL SEREUS THAT WHAT MAKES THIS  A SPORT THE TRILL OF A LOSS OR A WIN NOTHING TO GET MAD ABOUT  JUST TALK AND THRER JUST CARS
> [snapback]2927219[/snapback]​*


THAT AINT GONNA BE YOUR ONLY LOSS YOU CAN TAKE ANOTHER ONE AT PEPBOYS SATURDAY NIGHT AGAINST THE WHITE REGAL FROM THE 805 WITH SHOCKS ON 13'S OR YOU CAN JUST STOP TALKING AND BOW DOWN AND JUST TAKE THE LOSS BY NOT SHOWING UP SATURDAY! BUT I THINK I HAVE TO WARN YOU IF YOU COME DOWN HERE YOU ARE GONNA GET SERVED AND THAT IS WITH OUT A DOUBT! AND IF YOU DONT BELIEVE ME JUST COME DOWN HERE ON SATURDAY AND GO BACK TO BAKERSFIELD WITH A LOSS AND WE WILL SUPPLY THE TISSUE FOR YOUR TEARS ON THE WAY BACK HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## littleMEME (Mar 16, 2005)

LA IS NUMBER ONE


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littleMEME_@Mar 30 2005, 06:43 PM
> *LA IS NUMBER ONE
> [snapback]2931160[/snapback]​*


THEY WOULDNT KNOW BECAUSE THEY WONT COME OVER THE GRAPEVINE!!!
:nono: :buttkick: :wave:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

lets get ready to hop :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lincoln TC_@Mar 30 2005, 07:48 AM
> *to make bakersfield get off of their ass, you post a false topic??????????
> [snapback]2928046[/snapback]​*


look the cant make the person say what they told me but thell say somthing when there ready i geuss and you cant say bakersfield needs to quit being a joke to other pepole they dont take us seriously the post wasnt fake jsut misunder standing but there is some truth some were


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 30 2005, 10:11 AM
> *ACTUALLY BUMPERCRUSH BRANG THAT ONE ON HIMSELF FROM THE BEGINING. SO WUT KIND OF CAR IS TAKING OUT THERE?
> [snapback]2928694[/snapback]​*


dont trip on me


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Mar 30 2005, 06:42 PM
> *THAT AINT GONNA BE YOUR ONLY LOSS YOU CAN TAKE ANOTHER ONE AT PEPBOYS SATURDAY NIGHT AGAINST THE WHITE REGAL FROM THE 805 WITH SHOCKS ON 13'S OR YOU CAN JUST STOP TALKING AND BOW DOWN AND JUST TAKE THE LOSS BY NOT SHOWING UP SATURDAY! BUT I THINK I HAVE TO WARN YOU IF YOU COME DOWN HERE YOU ARE GONNA GET SERVED AND THAT IS WITH OUT A DOUBT! AND IF YOU DONT BELIEVE ME JUST COME DOWN HERE ON SATURDAY AND GO BACK TO BAKERSFIELD WITH A LOSS AND WE WILL SUPPLY THE TISSUE FOR YOUR TEARS ON THE WAY BACK HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]2931151[/snapback]​*


like i siad i can take a loss idnot cry about it i just get motivated theres alway the following weekend who really fucking cares


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

LOOK IM CALLING OUT BAKERSFIELD ALL OF THE BIG B.K SO STOP CRYING PEOPLE COME LOOK FOR MOTHER JOJO IM YOUR MAN HOMIES I WILL TAKE OUT ANY CAR YOU BRING DOUBLE PUMP SINGLE PUMPS RADICLE CAR I DONT GIVE A FUCK JUST BRING THEM TO THE MOTHER FUCKING 818 SATURDAY NIGHT THAT ALL I GOT TO SAY FUCK THE REST JOJO IS THE BEST................................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> like i siad i can take a loss idnot cry about it i just get motivated theres alway the following weekend who really fucking cares
> LOOK STOP CRYING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 30 2005, 09:07 PM
> *LOOK STOP CRYING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2931775[/snapback]​*



wheres my tissue if i buy it know you going to reenburst me :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

YES IM NOT


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 30 2005, 09:10 PM
> *YES IM NOT
> [snapback]2931800[/snapback]​*


look here big man we can do this the easy way :biggrin: or the hard way :angry:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

fuck it, i'm calling everyone out now... joey, john, chinaman, even truucha, I gotta camcorder for his ass... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


KING KAWNG AINT GOT SHIT ON ME!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 30 2005, 09:15 PM
> *look here big man we can do this the easy way :biggrin:  or the hard way :angry:
> [snapback]2931826[/snapback]​*


you cant use nchrome under carrages :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 30 2005, 09:19 PM
> *you cant use nchrome under carrages :biggrin:
> [snapback]2931860[/snapback]​*


nothing to respond with joey not like u


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

he he look out


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 30 2005, 09:03 PM
> *like i siad i can take a loss idnot cry about it i just get motivated theres alway the following weekend who really fucking cares
> [snapback]2931752[/snapback]​*


NOW THIS GUY REALLY KNOWS HOW AND WHEN TO BOW DOWN! HEY LOOK EVERYBODY THIS A PERFECT EXAMPLE OF HOW TO BOW DOWN TO THE BACK BUMPER CHECKERS ON THE SOUTH SIDE OF THE GRAPEVINE! SEE HE IS REALLY GOOD AT IT!!! THATS OK HOMIE MAYBE NEXT TIME AND IF IT WILL MAKE YOU FEEL ANY BETTER I WONT HOP MY CAR ON SATURDAY EITHER I WILL JUST COME UP WITH SOME LAME ASS EXCUSE!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

he he he :wave: :wave: :wave: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: back bumper here we go


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Mar 31 2005, 12:30 AM
> *NOW THIS GUY REALLY KNOWS HOW AND WHEN TO BOW DOWN! HEY LOOK EVERYBODY THIS A PERFECT EXAMPLE OF HOW TO BOW DOWN TO THE BACK BUMPER CHECKERS ON THE SOUTH SIDE OF THE GRAPEVINE! SEE HE IS REALLY GOOD AT IT!!! THATS OK HOMIE MAYBE NEXT TIME AND IF IT WILL MAKE YOU FEEL ANY BETTER I WONT HOP MY CAR ON SATURDAY EITHER I WILL JUST COME UP WITH SOME LAME ASS EXCUSE!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [snapback]2932550[/snapback]​*


HEY HOMIE, SINCE DUDE AINT COMING,NOR B.K., YOU CAN COUNT ME OUT. NO NEED TO FINISH THE CAR IF NO HOPS ARE CRACKIN. I'LL WORK ON THE BROUGHAM THEN,TELL SODA-CAN CRUSHER ITS ALL GOOD, NEXT TIME DONT LISTEN TO JOEY...


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 31 2005, 02:26 AM
> *HEY HOMIE, SINCE DUDE AINT COMING,NOR B.K., YOU CAN COUNT ME OUT. NO NEED TO FINISH THE CAR IF NO HOPS ARE CRACKIN. I'LL WORK ON THE BROUGHAM THEN,TELL SODA-CAN CRUSHER ITS ALL GOOD, NEXT TIME DONT LISTEN TO JOEY...
> [snapback]2932780[/snapback]​*


joey has nothing to do with the call out they told me that they wont to hop so let it be know china girl if thay dont come down that means there scared but me you can hop................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ..................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 31 2005, 08:44 AM
> *joey has nothing to do with the call out they told me that they wont to hop so let it be know china girl if thay dont come down that means there scared but me you can hop................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ..................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2933436[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :around: I BET JOEY STARTED ALL THIS


----------



## bullet (Jun 21, 2004)

SO THE HOPPS ARE OFF


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bullet_@Mar 31 2005, 12:47 PM
> *SO THE HOPPS ARE OFF
> [snapback]2934553[/snapback]​*


  what's up with that???


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 31 2005, 08:44 AM
> *joey has nothing to do with the call out they told me that they wont to hop so let it be know china girl if thay dont come down that means there scared but me you can hop................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ..................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2933436[/snapback]​*


joey you just want to hop on every on and anyone dont you


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Mar 31 2005, 10:08 AM
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :around: I BET JOEY STARTED ALL THIS
> [snapback]2933747[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bullet_@Mar 31 2005, 12:47 PM
> *SO THE HOPPS ARE OFF
> [snapback]2934553[/snapback]​*


I THINK SO DOGG. I'M NOT GOING IF BAKE IS NOT COMING. SO I GUESS THE HOP IS OFF!!!
  :angry:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Mar 31 2005, 10:08 AM
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :around: I BET JOEY STARTED ALL THIS
> [snapback]2933747[/snapback]​*


sorry fat boy not this time


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

to who ever is talkin about bakersfield the war is between albert and big john not bakersfield and san fernando i happen to be friends with big john and albert and i live in bakersfield ryderz hydraulics what?


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 31 2005, 05:42 PM
> *to who ever is talkin about bakersfield the war is between albert and big john not bakersfield and san fernando i happen to be friends with big john and albert and i live in bakersfield            ryderz hydraulics  what?
> [snapback]2935850[/snapback]​*


that john m from showtime


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

lets get ready to hop???????????????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 31 2005, 06:13 PM
> *that john m from showtime
> [snapback]2935980[/snapback]​*


mr bumpercrusher do you own this car now you do how much for......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 31 2005, 06:26 PM
> *mr bumpercrusher do you own this car now you do how much for......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]2936022[/snapback]​*


4 a snickers and a jolly rancher :biggrin


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 31 2005, 06:23 PM
> *lets get ready to hop???????????????????????????????????????????????????/
> [snapback]2936010[/snapback]​*


what you know nothing is going down big joey save it 4 another time unless u wanna make somer play dates an ill get something to gether all fun an games maybe next time you could make over the grape vine and peassed gorman got some work 4 you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 31 2005, 06:26 PM
> *mr bumpercrusher do you own this car now you do how much for......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]2936022[/snapback]​*


i wish the fucker who got it is a laggin ass mofo


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

this is ben from ryderz


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 31 2005, 07:02 PM
> *this is ben from ryderz
> [snapback]2936276[/snapback]​*


ben hows john


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

cool hes right here


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 31 2005, 06:26 PM
> *mr bumpercrusher do you own this car now you do how much for......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]2936022[/snapback]​*


yeah yeah


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

[attachmentid=137255]


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 31 2005, 07:07 PM
> *cool hes right here
> [snapback]2936302[/snapback]​*


what you guys bringing out this year


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 31 2005, 08:00 PM
> *what you guys bringing out this year
> [snapback]2936714[/snapback]​*


blue regal in the 60's freakshow 206 inches


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 31 2005, 08:06 PM
> *blue regal in the 60's freakshow 206 inches
> [snapback]2936744[/snapback]​*


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

[attachmentid=137276]


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 31 2005, 03:28 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2935528[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: INSTIGATOR


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 31 2005, 08:04 PM
> *
> [snapback]2936734[/snapback]​*


aint that one from kc' finest


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Mar 31 2005, 10:23 PM
> *:uh:  :uh: INSTIGATOR
> [snapback]2937378[/snapback]​*


insigator :uh: :uh: no


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:uh: any more of the same pictures of freakshow :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

lets hop man thats it im go to start calling names :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 31 2005, 11:16 PM
> *lets hop man thats it im go to start calling names :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2937611[/snapback]​*


whos names


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 31 2005, 11:20 PM
> *whos names
> [snapback]2937640[/snapback]​*


your steal way behind on post steal


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 31 2005, 11:16 PM
> *lets hop man thats it im go to start calling names :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2937611[/snapback]​*



Fuck it, call my name out, i'll hop against you anytime... *****, I know how to double dutch now hahahaha :biggrin: 

Shit, even if i create an earthquake, its all good, 2 gordos brincando lol


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 31 2005, 02:26 AM
> *HEY HOMIE, SINCE DUDE AINT COMING,NOR B.K., YOU CAN COUNT ME OUT. NO NEED TO FINISH THE CAR IF NO HOPS ARE CRACKIN. I'LL WORK ON THE BROUGHAM THEN,TELL SODA-CAN CRUSHER ITS ALL GOOD, NEXT TIME DONT LISTEN TO JOEY...
> [snapback]2932780[/snapback]​*



Hey, i'll bring the geo metro, its all good :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 31 2005, 11:01 PM
> *aint that one from kc'  finest
> [snapback]2937529[/snapback]​*


yep kern countys finest


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 1 2005, 11:48 AM
> *yep kern countys finest
> [snapback]2939734[/snapback]​*


im from kc finest


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 30 2005, 10:05 PM
> *LOOK IM CALLING OUT BAKERSFIELD ALL OF THE BIG B.K SO STOP CRYING PEOPLE COME LOOK FOR MOTHER JOJO IM YOUR MAN HOMIES I WILL TAKE OUT ANY CAR YOU BRING DOUBLE PUMP SINGLE PUMPS RADICLE CAR I DONT GIVE A FUCK JUST BRING THEM TO THE MOTHER FUCKING 818 SATURDAY NIGHT THAT ALL I GOT TO SAY FUCK THE REST JOJO IS THE BEST................................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2931762[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bang that bitch


----------



## SICKNSS (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2005, 08:51 PM
> *NOPE IT DONT DO NOTHING FOOL BUT I BET MY CAR LOOKS BETTER THEN ANY CAR YOU HAVE  IN BAKERSFIELD AND IT S ADAILY DRIVER NOW WHAT
> [snapback]2926251[/snapback]​*


if you think you have a better ride then ay body in bako come down here! and find out


----------



## SICKNSS (Oct 15, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>every body that went up north passed throu Bako and didnt stop up there and back if they wanted Albert they could have stoped and hopped ..........By the way every thing on that car that was built 4 Armen was cut off and tosssssssed frame and all no more calling it your built ...H.H.H .....Come to bako and hop you can go to vegas but not 2 bako streets ......</span></span></span>


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SICKNSS_@Apr 2 2005, 04:07 AM
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>every body that went up north passed throu Bako and didnt stop up there and back if they wanted Albert they could have stoped and hopped ..........By the way every thing on that car that was built 4  Armen was cut off and tosssssssed frame and all no more calling it your built ...H.H.H  .....Come to bako and hop  you can go to vegas  but not 2 bako streets  ......</span></span></span>
> [snapback]2943063[/snapback]​*


fool you called us out you come down or you scared


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SICKNSS_@Apr 2 2005, 03:37 AM
> *if you think you have a better ride then ay body in bako come down here!  and find out
> [snapback]2943054[/snapback]​*


been there nothing there better :nono: :nono:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 2 2005, 08:12 AM
> *fool you called us out you come down or you scared
> [snapback]2943307[/snapback]​*


 :0 
SO WHAT THE FUCK IS BAKERS COMING OR NOT????? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 2 2005, 09:58 AM
> *:0
> SO WHAT THE FUCK IS BAKERS COMING OR NOT????? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2943420[/snapback]​*


DOG THEY ARE SCARED


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SICKNSS_@Apr 2 2005, 03:07 AM
> *REAL RIDERS DO REAL THINGZ,.. 818*


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SICKNSS_@Apr 2 2005, 03:07 AM
> *BROKE OFF!!!</span>*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Apr 2 2005, 12:48 PM
> *BROKE OFF!!!
> [snapback]2944216[/snapback]​*



:0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 2 2005, 12:56 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2944228[/snapback]​*


ALL I KNOW IS YOU GUYS BETTER STOP CALLING OUT BAKERSFIELD AND CALL OUT ALBERT THERES MORE THAN JUST ALBERT HERE AND SOME OF US ARE FRIENDS WITH BIG JOHN AND DONT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THIS SHIT AND BELEIVE ME EVEN IF WE WERE IN IT YOU CANT BEAT 206 INCHES ANY WAYS


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 2 2005, 02:12 PM
> *ALL I KNOW IS YOU GUYS BETTER STOP CALLING OUT BAKERSFIELD AND CALL OUT ALBERT THERES MORE THAN JUST ALBERT HERE AND SOME OF US ARE FRIENDS WITH BIG JOHN AND DONT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THIS SHIT AND BELEIVE ME EVEN IF WE WERE IN IT YOU CANT BEAT 206 INCHES ANY WAYS
> [snapback]2944517[/snapback]​*



YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THAT, BUT CHECK IT, YOUR TALKIN ABOUT A FUCKIN RINGLING BROTHERS BULLSHIT TRUCK.WE'RE TALKIN BOUT STREET RIDERS, 13s SHOCKS, SINGLE PUMP,THAT MEANS 1 TO THE FRONT, DRIVABLE. DO YOUR HOMEWORK,WATCH A HOGG OR TRUUCHA DVD, NOT THAT OG RIDER B.S . BETTER YET WHERES YOUR CAR?


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Apr 2 2005, 12:48 PM
> *BROKE OFF!!!
> [snapback]2944216[/snapback]​*


your right you deid call guido i talked to him right after you ndid but he was way to tired to do anything he just stayed hme and relaxed and you guys talked to him a few time other than that this past week


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 2 2005, 02:12 PM
> *ALL I KNOW IS YOU GUYS BETTER STOP CALLING OUT BAKERSFIELD AND CALL OUT ALBERT THERES MORE THAN JUST ALBERT HERE AND SOME OF US ARE FRIENDS WITH BIG JOHN AND DONT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THIS SHIT AND BELEIVE ME EVEN IF WE WERE IN IT YOU CANT BEAT 206 INCHES ANY WAYS
> [snapback]2944517[/snapback]​*




CIRCUS CARS :thumbsdown: SORRY GUY  THAT SHIT DON'T FLY :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 2 2005, 03:12 PM
> *ALL I KNOW IS YOU GUYS BETTER STOP CALLING OUT BAKERSFIELD AND CALL OUT ALBERT THERES MORE THAN JUST ALBERT HERE AND SOME OF US ARE FRIENDS WITH BIG JOHN AND DONT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THIS SHIT AND BELEIVE ME EVEN IF WE WERE IN IT YOU CANT BEAT 206 INCHES ANY WAYS
> [snapback]2944517[/snapback]​*



get a real car :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 2 2005, 03:39 PM
> *get a real car :biggrin:
> [snapback]2944780[/snapback]​*



got one


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 2 2005, 04:46 PM
> *got one
> [snapback]2944803[/snapback]​*


no you dont lift a real car not a truck


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 2 2005, 05:29 PM
> *no you dont lift a real car not a truck
> [snapback]2945166[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 2 2005, 05:29 PM
> *no you dont lift a real car not a truck
> [snapback]2945166[/snapback]​*


I


----------



## Flute McGrute (Mar 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 2 2005, 03:39 PM
> *get a real car :biggrin:
> [snapback]2944780[/snapback]​*



where was that caddy big dog in the red under cover coo


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Apr 2 2005, 02:41 PM
> *YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THAT, BUT CHECK IT, YOUR TALKIN ABOUT A FUCKIN RINGLING BROTHERS BULLSHIT TRUCK.WE'RE TALKIN BOUT STREET RIDERS, 13s SHOCKS, SINGLE PUMP,THAT MEANS 1 TO THE FRONT,  DRIVABLE. DO YOUR HOMEWORK,WATCH A HOGG OR TRUUCHA DVD, NOT THAT OG RIDER B.S .  BETTER YET WHERES YOUR CAR?
> [snapback]2944630[/snapback]​*


damn china i that bicane landed hard i was going to go talk to you but you seemed kinda mad i guess back to the body shop thnk 4 the little advise you gave me on the switch and your homie it helped but i hate going down hill and didnt want to hit the regal and really hate hopping other pepoles car that dont belong to me :biggrin: but i showed up 661 to the 818 connected 4life you guys are coo mother fuckers  :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Apr 3 2005, 03:08 AM
> *damn china i that bicane landed hard i was going to go talk to you but you seemed kinda mad i guess back to the body shop thnk 4 the little advise you gave me on the switch and your homie it helped but i hate going down hill and didnt want to hit the regal and really hate hopping other pepoles car that dont belong to me :biggrin: but i showed up 661 to the 818 connected 4life you guys are coo mother fuckers   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2946764[/snapback]​*


HEY, B.C. GLAD TO SEE YOU GUYS WERE DOWN HERE, (TRUE TO IT) BUT ON THE WAY OVER TO THE SPOT PEOPLE WERE CALLING ME TELLING ME DONT COME CUZ FOOLS WERE TRIPPIN AND I HAD MY LIL GIRL WITH ME SO I TURNED AROUND , THEN BIG JOHN HIT ME AND SAID THE SAME THING AND HE WAS LEAVIN. BUT THEN YOUNG HOGG CALLS AT 10:30 SAYING IT WAS GOING DOWN :dunno: BUT NEXT TIME HOMIE, WE'LL COME UP THERE TO KEEP IT MOVIN


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

flickas??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Apr 3 2005, 03:08 AM
> *damn china i that bicane landed hard i was going to go talk to you but you seemed kinda mad i guess back to the body shop thnk 4 the little advise you gave me on the switch and your homie it helped but i hate going down hill and didnt want to hit the regal and really hate hopping other pepoles car that dont belong to me :biggrin: but i showed up 661 to the 818 connected 4life you guys are coo mother fuckers   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2946764[/snapback]​*


HEY THAT WASNT ME UP THERE TELLING YOU BOUT THE SWITCH, MAYBE CHINA FROM L.A. GROOVIN CC :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Apr 3 2005, 11:24 AM
> *HEY THAT WASNT ME UP THERE TELLING YOU BOUT THE SWITCH, MAYBE CHINA FROM L.A. GROOVIN CC :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2947352[/snapback]​*


alright sorry bout that but i went like i siad there was a little bit of drama but did not last long the singal pump joey built hits hard as fuck no wieght mybe next time we could chill


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Apr 3 2005, 11:12 AM
> * no wieght
> [snapback]2947509[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Apr 3 2005, 12:23 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2947542[/snapback]​*


no wieght with 8 batters


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

The hop was pretty good, but that sucks what happened to the town car.........thats a clean hopper.


----------



## SICKNSS (Oct 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=139144] HYDRAULIC CONNECTION

Air & Hydro Competitions



Hydraulic Connection has put together a top of the line hop competition for both hydraulic and air-bagged vehicles. The competition will be held after 4pm on Saturday and requires at least 3 vehicles per class for payoff. Here are the classes:

Hydro Hop-$250 payoff

Airbag Hop- $250 payoff

Dancer- $250 payoff

Radical Dancer- $250 payoff



Come check out this aweseome event and see who gets their ride to lay on its side! For more information please contact the Hydraulic Connection ...ONE MORE THING THE HOP WILL BE ON ASPHALT


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Apr 2 2005, 01:48 PM
> *BROKE OFF!!!
> [snapback]2944216[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SICKNSS (Oct 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=139228]*no need to get all bent out of shape.*undefined


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

cool :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## SICKNSS (Oct 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=139839]* <span style=\'color:red\'>no hating just hopping*


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

cool
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

Not that this is my pedo or anything but why dont bakersfeild come down to elysian in a week so every body can see this shit go down. But dont come fuck with me I dont even hop my car.


----------



## SICKNSS (Oct 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=141697]*WE will be at the DUD show*


----------



## SICKNSS (Oct 15, 2004)

*DUB SHOW*


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

Thats a shame< I would love to see that shit go down in my backyard but fuck it I guess we got all summer to see that.


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SICKNSS_@Apr 7 2005, 12:23 AM
> *DUB SHOW
> [snapback]2965398[/snapback]​*


No you had it rihgt the first time :thumbsup:


----------



## SICKNSS (Oct 15, 2004)

*lol*


----------



## KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST (May 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: KERN COUNTYS FINEST IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!


----------

